# Ludwigia sp white vs hygrophila chai



## Puffersrule (Dec 26, 2018)

Can I get opinions which is easier to grow? I have sand, co2 , fluval 3.0 lights.

I think I’m better off with the chai because my puffers get a little rammy and aren’t very dexterious lol.

thanks.


----------



## Catsoo (Nov 30, 2021)

Ludwigia sp. white is the only plant that didn't take off in my tank :') had it in a co2 injected tank with chihiros wrgb, but it was back when I was just began transitioning into a high tech tank so it didn't quite survive the initial fuzz algae before things stabilized.
I had fluval 3.0 plant before my chihiros, I'm not too confident it can grow Ludwigia sp white well since its quite weak comparatively but maybe someone else has success.


----------



## Puffersrule (Dec 26, 2018)

All good I’ll grab the chai. I might just double up the 3.0’s soon anyway cuz I have a bunch. It’s a 120 gallon as it is likely deserves two lights


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Aquascaperoom.ca has chai in stock.


----------



## Puffersrule (Dec 26, 2018)

indeed that’s where I’m gonna get it. By I’m having issues with my co2 that I need to figure out first.
Thanks!


----------

